# Tecumseh OHH55 IPL



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

Im working on a gocart for my 9 year old nephew. I has a Tecumseh OHH55 69036C TTP195U1GRA 5.5 HP horizontal Engine which runs great. But apparently someone else has rigged up the throttle cable and govener springs and inturn messed the spring up. I have gotten a new spring but cant figure out how to connect them the correct way. So i was hoping an IPL for this engine would show me a picture of them hooked up correctly or give me some idea. I have done a google search and nothing. 

Is their any chance someone might have 1 to email me ? This would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

The manual for your engine is in the link below. Have a good one. Geo

http://www.cpdonline.com/695244a.pdf


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

Thankyou geogrubb. Everything is up and running great and this go-cart made my nephews year. Its one a customer left here for me to fix then abandon it about 4 years ago. So i fixed it up and gave it to him cause he made princeples list in school for 2 years in a row.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

phillipmc;
You will probably always be his favorite uncle. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## pw63125 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have the Tecumseh 5.5HP, OHH55 engine which is mounted on a chipper. When I fill the fuel tank, the gasoline slowly runs out the air cleaner in a steady stream. Is there a value not working or does the carburator need to be rebuild? Thanks. Paul


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Sounds like the bowl float has a hole in it or the needle/seat is failing, clamp off the fuel line, remove the bowl, release clamped fuel line, raise the float to see if it shuts off the fuel with minimal pressure if it doesn't, the seat needs to be replaced, if it does shut off the fuel reclamp the line and remove the float(pay attention to the little spring on the float arm), shake the float and listen for a sloshing or set it in a bowl of water to see if it will sink, if it sloshes or sinks it must be replaced. Clean the bowl nut while you have it off, 2 holes at the bottom, one tiny one about 2/3 the way up and down the center. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## pw63125 (Mar 18, 2009)

How do I remove the fuel tank from a Tecumseh, OHH55? It sits on top and is L shaped. Looks like it would snap off, but not sure, don't want to mess it up. Thanks.

Paul


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

Look for 2 bolts on the back of the engine where you found the engine numbers on the sticker they will be near the very bottom of the fuel tank remove those bolts with a 3/8 socket and unhook the fuel line (drain the tank first) and the tank will slide at a slight down ward angle towards the back of the engine where you removed the bolts.


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

*EDIT* wrong thread sorry


----------

